# Kenton, OH, No Name, Pen 17



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

This young male was seized in an abuse case, along with 3 boxer mix pups. It was middle of winter and one of his buddies was found frozen to death and one passed away a little later. The case has been tried and we are finally able to find homes for these four dogs. They are all great dogs ad I am posting them today because these dogs deserve a good long life. 

Hardin County Dog Warden's Office/Shelter

49 Jones Road 
Kenton, OH 43326 
Phone: 419-674-2209 
Fax: 419-673-8720 
Open M-F 9-5/Sat 9-10 and 4-5 
Email: [email protected] 

Adopting a Friend:
Adoption fee for dogs at the Hardin County Dog Warden's Office/Shelter is $45.00 and includes a current dog tag for the year as well as 7-way vaccine, worming, and defleaing of the dog. Adoption fees can be paid with cash, cashier's check or money order. We do not accept personal checks or credit cards. As of March 2,2009 our adoption fees wil increase to $60.00, We will also be offering micro-chipping in the very near future at no extra cost. 

<span style="color: #3366FF">Rescue Groups:
Rescues who would like to pull dogs from the Hardin County Dog Shelter are welcome but must be approved to do so. Pull fees are $20.00 Adoption fees can be paid with cash, cashier's check or money order. We do not accept personal checks or credit cards. 
To qualify as an "approved" rescue, please submit the following items to us:</span>
*Proof of 501C(3) designation and/or State of Ohio kennel license


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13297454


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got the crosspost on this poor guy. Here is the other info:

These dogs are all in the dog pound in Kenton, Ohio. They were all seized in an abuse case. It was the middle of winter and the dogs were chained outside with no food or water in horrible conditions. One of their companions was fround frozen to death and another died shortly after the dogs were taken from the owner. The case has been tried and we are finally able to find homes for these four dogs. They are all great dogs and just need a chance to be in good homes. 


Please consider rescuing one of these dogs to provide them with that chance. 


Send an email to Pam Gaudet at [email protected]​wideopenwest.​com if you can take one or more of these sweet dogs.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bumping original post up


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP........


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone working on this poor boy?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That poor guy has been in there since 12/23/08!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

They have him listed as young. Would you say 5-6?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd say 3 or 4


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

listing removed


----------

